# Dispatch



## HDRider (Jun 15, 2014)

How do you dispatch your goat for slaughter?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Bullet is the quickest.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Always from behind to the back of the neck aimed at angle toward jaw.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

.22


----------



## HDRider (Jun 15, 2014)

How would you dispatch if you want the skull to remain undamaged?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The buck skull I have wasn't damaged.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

My method:

I lead the goat out to a nice clean grassy area, place a small handful of grain on the ground and let them start eating it. This places the head and neck in the perfect position for a clean instant kill shot. Don't do this on concrete, and don't place the grain in a container. Doing either, may result in a ricochet and/or damaged container if the bullet passes all the way through.

For the actual shot, I use a 22 cal _rifle_...this lets me stay back a bit so as not to distract the goat from the grain so it stays still. I stand beside the goat near it's rib cage and point the muzzle of the rifle at the back of the neck, centered on the spot just where the skull meets the atlas bone. This position assures a clean severing of the brain stem upon pulling the trigger...the goat will drop instantly and be dead.

Don't worry about kicking or struggle, the goat is dead, the brain isn't aware, it's just muscle memory movement.

Immediately sever the jugular and carotid arteries to allow blood to drain quickly, and get the body cleaned, skinned and cooled as soon as possible.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I tie them to a tree by the horns so they can't move. I would never shoot an unrestrained goat, on the chance that they shift just wrong.

Clean kill is more important than a pretty skull, IMHO.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree and very good advice.


----------



## HDRider (Jun 15, 2014)

No one has shown favor to the Halal method..


The animal must be slaughtered by the use of a sharp knife. The knife must not kill due to its weight. If it kills due to the impact the meat may not be permissible.

The windpipe (throat), food-tract (oesophagus) and the two jugular veins must be cut.

The slaughtering must be done in one stroke without lifting the knife. The knife should not be placed and lifted when slaughtering the animal.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

HDRider said:


> No one has shown favor to the Halal method..
> 
> 
> The animal must be slaughtered by the use of a sharp knife. The knife must not kill due to its weight. If it kills due to the impact the meat may not be permissible.
> ...


Halal is not humane...


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

Halal and Kosher methods were the most humane at the time they were written. A well-aimed shot is going to put an animal down faster, but a knife cut by an experienced slaughterman is still fast.


----------

